# 17 Day Diet NEW Dr OZ/Dr Phil



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello
Did anyone see the segment on Dr Oz or Dr Phil about the book called the 7 day Diet?  Dr Mark seems to be concerned about people not eating healthy.  Twice a week he walks with a group of patients to encourage them to keep fit.

Today is Day 2 for me.  So far so good and that is with homemade coffee cake, cookies, fresh soft bagels here at work. No none for me...

The book lists each day and what you should eat.  This is easy for me making it easier to decide what to eat.  Bringing lunch to work is easy using the menu too..

I was curious if anyone else is trying this method? It is all safe foods.  Not really a diet but eating vegetables, protein and fruit.


----------



## HtownRose (Jan 4, 2011)

I am checking it out online.  I notice one of the rules is don't eat after 7 pm.  I could lose sooo much weight if I could do this, but I can't sleep if I'm hungry unless I take a prescription sleeping pill...I either can't fall asleep at all or wake up starving in the wee hours...any ideas on how to wean myself off that bedtime snack?


----------



## Patri (Jan 4, 2011)

When do you get chocolate?


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 5, 2011)

Today is day 3.  
After Day One I lost four pounds
After Day Two I lost three pounds

Not too bad. Down seven pounds today...Last night I ate fish-YUK..I am a beef eater.  I do not like fish that tastes like fish.  Sounds stupid I know. Had to brush my teeth twice and use moutwash.  I made flounder and ate it.  Today the results show. Perhaps I can learn to like fish..


Curious if this works for others too. My daughter started yesterday.


----------



## joe-holiday (Jan 5, 2011)

*7 lbs in 3 days*

Is that healthy?
I am going on line to check tis out.
I go to Cabo in 10 days
If I could lose a lb a day Id be happy
Joe


----------



## IngridN (Jan 5, 2011)

joe-holiday said:


> Is that healthy?
> I am going on line to check tis out.
> I go to Cabo in 10 days
> If I could lose a lb a day Id be happy
> Joe



Depends on where you start as to how much you lose...the initial weight loss is water.

Ingrid


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 5, 2011)

The foods are VERY healthy
Yesterday breakfast I had sugar free yogurt/ 1 cup blueberries
lunch big salad/green peppers/brocolli/chicken,olive oil and vinegar
Dinner two pieces of fish with brocolli

Lots of vegetables 
two fruits a day
chicken, fish and turkey

good foods
have all at home too


----------



## IngridN (Jan 5, 2011)

HtownRose said:


> I am checking it out online.  I notice one of the rules is don't eat after 7 pm.  I could lose sooo much weight if I could do this, but I can't sleep if I'm hungry unless I take a prescription sleeping pill...I either can't fall asleep at all or wake up starving in the wee hours...any ideas on how to wean myself off that bedtime snack?



Try a low fat yogurt. DH was just diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and has to have a bedtime snack to keep his blood sugar stable, however, that does not mean ice cream or cookies, which would be his preference! I believe they are 90 calories or so and it is working for him. The weight is coming off, albeit slowly at about 1-2 lbs a week as he's not that much overweight. Good luck.

Ingrid


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 5, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> The foods are VERY healthy
> Yesterday breakfast I had sugar free yogurt/ 1 cup blueberries
> lunch big salad/green peppers/brocolli/chicken,olive oil and vinegar
> Dinner two pieces of fish with brocolli
> ...



It seems very interesting, but what is the total calorie count that you're eating per day.  First few days it's usually water loss and then the weight starts to come off slowly.  What happens after the 17 days? Are they suggesting any form of exercise?  Because with such a quick weight loss you'll have to be extremely careful because that 'ole rebound' effect can happen.  I know with myself, that the longer I can keep the weight off my body gets used to the lower weight and I don't tend to put some of it back on. I'm very leary of a diet where one loses weight so quickly.  Most recognized, and effective diets, are the ones that say you should lose only 2-3 pounds a week in order for the body to adjust to that lose.
Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 5, 2011)

It really does not seem like a diet
no flour product-which is fine with me I have a problem with gluten
avoid all sugars-my yogurt is Activia no sugar

eat healthy for 17 days exercise daily 17 minutes that is Phase 1

then there is phase 2 which is about the same but adding slowly more foods

nothing has worked in the past
the only thing for me is the no flour and no sugar
my body puts weight on when I eat flour products


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 5, 2011)

If it's working for you, that's great.  I know in my case, my body needs a kick start, and once I'm on the way and see results everything seems to improve.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 5, 2011)

All diets are based on eating fewer calories.  It has nothing to do with the particular diet -- it just means you are consuming fewer calories.  You can lose weight eating only chocolate if you consume fewer calories than you usually do.  There are only two ways to lose weight -- eat fewer calories or burn more calories (exercise).  The healthiest combination is to eat fewer calories and get more exercise.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 5, 2011)

*night eating*



HtownRose said:


> I am checking it out online.  I notice one of the rules is don't eat after 7 pm.  I could lose sooo much weight if I could do this, but I can't sleep if I'm hungry unless I take a prescription sleeping pill...I either can't fall asleep at all or wake up starving in the wee hours...any ideas on how to wean myself off that bedtime snack?



Me too, though I generally have more than one bedtime snacks.  If I take a pill to help me sleep, I wake up anyway, and then my judgment is impaired so I go downstairs and eat more.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 5, 2011)

If you follow the Atkins diet to the letter, you will find that in the first couple weeks you eat very few calories.  You can eat a lot of greens and such, but you limit the protein.  

It sounds like this is similar, but with more things you can eat.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't read this, or know much about it, but what do you do after the 7th (or 17th) day?


----------



## RDB (Jan 5, 2011)

HtownRose said:


> I am checking it out online.  I notice one of the rules is don't eat after 7 pm.  I could lose sooo much weight if I could do this, but I can't sleep if I'm hungry unless I take a prescription sleeping pill...I either can't fall asleep at all or wake up starving in the wee hours...any ideas on how to wean myself off that bedtime snack?



Try going to bed at 7 pm. When you wake up in the wee, eat your snack!:hysterical: 

Robert


----------



## HtownRose (Jan 5, 2011)

Yogurt idea sounds good...also the wee-hour snacking, however I would definitely have the impaired judgement at that point.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 5, 2011)

Milk might work for you too. I rarely wake up really hungry, but when I do, I drink 1/2 cup of fat free milk (can't stand the other kind anymore...amazing what you get used to). It's only 45 calories and fills me up so that I can easily fall asleep rather than have a growling stomach keep me awake.

Ingrid


----------



## andrea t (Jan 5, 2011)

Never heard of this diet.  Is there a copy online or do I buy a book?  Thanks.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> It really does not seem like a diet
> no flour product-which is fine with me I have a problem with gluten
> avoid all sugars-my yogurt is Activia no sugar
> 
> ...



Definitely sounds like a spin-off of Atkins.  Amazes me how all these diet gurus bash the heck out of Atkins, yet most of the diets are me-toos.  

I lost 35 lbs. with Atkins, at a 2-3 lb/week rate after the induction period, and I felt great.  The key is understanding you *do* eat carbs, but they are from the veggie family predominantly, not flour or processed foods. 

The best thing this diet did for me is to help me recognize and avoid sugar and processed foods in my diet--and you do this by carefully reading the ingredient labels.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 6, 2011)

Try eating Fage - Greek yogurt.  It is great mixed with fruit and some fake sweetener or just a drizzle of honey for flavor.  It has lots of protein so you stay full from it for a long time.


----------



## Patri (Jan 6, 2011)

Our newspaper carries the columnist Dr. Gott. He advocates a no sugar, no flour diet. Pretty simple with no rules other than to be aware of ingredients.


----------



## HtownRose (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!  My friend who is a nutritionist says there is as much protein in a cup of skim milk as in an egg!  Have not tried Fage yet, will have to give it a try.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2011)

Fletcher921 said:


> Try eating Fage - Greek yogurt.  It is great mixed with fruit and some fake sweetener or just a drizzle of honey for flavor.  It has lots of protein so you stay full from it for a long time.



Love Fage yogurt and blueberries or mixed berries for breakfast!


----------



## LStormont (Jan 8, 2011)

If you like Fage and have one near you, Trader Joe's greek yogurt is great and cheaper - even the fat free is as thick as sour cream.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 21, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Today is day 3.
> After Day One I lost four pounds
> After Day Two I lost three pounds
> 
> ...



Updates please I will be starting on Monday


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 23, 2011)

It works
Good Luck with it

I liked having everything planned out for menus.  That is what I followed...


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 31, 2011)

I am down 14
My daughter started one week ago and she is down..
Gal at work started today...


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 31, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> I am down 14
> My daughter started one week ago and she is down..
> Gal at work started today...




    That's wonderful, keep it up.  I started day 8 today and I am down 6 lbs, so is my hubby.  I love the chicken vegetable soup Yummy  My DD only lasted 4 days but oh well, she has been eating better since.  Lets keep each other posted.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 31, 2011)

Patri said:


> Our newspaper carries the columnist Dr. Gott. He advocates a no sugar, no flour diet. Pretty simple with no rules other than to be aware of ingredients.



My doctor  distills this into "don't eat anything white," which unfortunately includes potatoes and a lot of rice.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2011)

isisdave said:


> My doctor  distills this into "don't eat anything white," which unfortunately includes potatoes and a lot of rice.



Sweet potatoes and brown, or black, rice are great.  We eliminated white foods from our diet awhile ago.


----------

